# Cabinet Power Switch  (Power Button) ?



## Stick (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello Friends,

I have ibox cabinet from iball.

From last 1 month I noticed some changes with cabinet power switch, before that, with ONE GENTLY PUSH PC GET ON but now I need to Press and Hold this Power Switch for 3-5 seconds.

I have just 15 days old Power Safe 400W Gold PSU in this Cabinet.

What the problem is? Power Switch going to dead?

Any Help/Suggestion Please?

Thanks.


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 20, 2007)

is the main plug on all the time or you switch it on just before you start your computer??


----------



## Stick (Feb 20, 2007)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> is the main plug on all the time or you switch it on just before you start your computer??



No, not at all, I strictly Put OFF main plug before leaving Chair each and every day.

I switch it on just before start PC.


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 20, 2007)

Stick said:
			
		

> No, not at all, I strictly Put OFF main plug before leaving Chair each and every day.
> 
> I switch it on just before start PC.


OK
then the power will take about 3-5 to reach the ups then the only can the PC get on. this happens to me everyday.


----------



## Stick (Feb 20, 2007)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> OK
> then the power will take about 3-5 to reach the ups then the only can the PC get on. this happens to me everyday.



I don't have UPS (it's PSU - smps), and prior to this just with 1 second SMOOTH press & PC get started but now I need to push DEEP  and hold switch for 3-5 seconds randomly.


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 20, 2007)

Stick said:
			
		

> I don't have UPS (it's PSU - smps), and prior to this just with 1 second SMOOTH press & PC get started but now I need to push DEEP  and hold switch for 3-5 seconds randomly.


might be some loose connection inside near the button..


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Feb 21, 2007)

Hmm...this problem is caused due to dislocation/damage of the spring in the button. Just get it replaced - costs only 20-30 bucks.


----------



## Stick (Feb 21, 2007)

ApoorvKhatreja said:
			
		

> Hmm...this problem is caused due to dislocation/damage of the spring in the button. Just get it replaced - costs only 20-30 bucks.



Can I replaced it myself? How? Any forum/link where I can get tur with pics


----------



## Stick (Feb 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 22, 2007)

just tell some computer engineer to replace it.


----------



## shantanu (Feb 22, 2007)

hi Stick,, why dont to check out the function of power button.. just go to your BIOS and check it sometimes its changed to 3 seconds before power on...


----------



## Stick (Feb 23, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> hi Stick,, why dont to check out the function of power button.. just go to your BIOS and check it sometimes its changed to 3 seconds before power on...



I have Win98SE OS
__________


			
				Tech Geek said:
			
		

> just tell some computer engineer to replace it.



Computer Engineer , arey Jack of all charge Rs.250/- here in Mumbai, think how much Computer Engineer will charge me at least Rs.1000/- and in that price I will manage to get New Cabinet without PSU, and sure will get decent caby.....


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 23, 2007)

3-4 sec shud not bother u...why to spend money if everything else is working fine..


----------



## Stick (Feb 23, 2007)

OK!

If it's not an Problem (prior to this I suspect may be some H/W going to fail and need replace, better to change now before System Fails), I can live with Peace with my System.


----------



## shantanu (Feb 23, 2007)

thats good for you !!!! but the thing is BIOS setting not OS


----------



## Stick (Feb 24, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> but the thing is BIOS setting not OS



I go through BIOS settings but didn't find the POWER Tab, can you pls tell me where I will find it?


----------



## shantanu (Feb 24, 2007)

you will find it in Power managemant setup or HW monitor..


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 24, 2007)

> Computer Engineer , arey Jack of all charge Rs.250/- here in Mumbai, think how much Computer Engineer will charge me at least Rs.1000/- and in that price I will manage to get New Cabinet without PSU, and sure will get decent caby.....


You are right 
but that is the only way if you don't know what to do


----------



## Stick (Feb 25, 2007)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> You are right
> but that is the only way if you don't know what to do



Thanks for replies Friends, 

yesterday I open Caby and while checking all connectors I found HDD connectors little bit out, use gentle pressure and fix it and than till today have no such problems.


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 25, 2007)

Stick said:
			
		

> Thanks for replies Friends,
> 
> yesterday I open Caby and while checking all connectors I found HDD connectors little bit out, use gentle pressure and fix it and than till today have no such problems.


so is it ok now


----------



## Stick (Mar 4, 2007)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> so is it ok now



NO

Problem starts again today and now I need to Press Power Switch Too Deep that some time I fear that Cabinet may scroll back?

What's your suggestion now, do I need to replace the spring? Can I do it my self?


----------



## shantanu (Mar 4, 2007)

yeah buddy you can do it yourself
have some confidence and open the cabinet and see what you can make out of it


----------



## Stick (Mar 5, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> yeah buddy you can do it yourself
> have some confidence and open the cabinet and see what you can make out of it



^^Ya I open it and stretch Spring and put it again yesterday, due to Holi I didn't get chance to ON PC but today morning I press Button Gently and PC Start ON without any Problem.

Let's see this time the Problem is gone for ever, by the way what exactly the Spring in Power Button Called, if the problem Strike again than do I need to replace the Whole Unit fitted with Power Button i.e. Some Hardware with White and Black wire which Connected On Mother Board, what it called? and for How much I can buy this?

Thanks for quick reply.


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 5, 2007)

It cost u around Rs. 20-30 not much

there are only two cables white and black u have to reaplace

i m not sure may be u can get only spring


----------



## Stick (Mar 5, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> It cost u around Rs. 20-30 not much
> 
> there are only two cables white and black u have to reaplace
> 
> i m not sure may be u can get only spring


Oh!

So I can save lot of money by replacing it my self but can you please name the H/W. 

I think cable is not the problem but the Switch (ON/OFF Switch) fit into Power button is creating problem , one side of this Switch end with white and Black cable need to fit on Mobo and other end fix in to the Power Button!

What it called? What it is?


----------



## shantanu (Mar 5, 2007)

Power Switch


----------



## Stick (Mar 5, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> Power Switch



^^ hmmm,

you again prove >> I'm Dumbo


----------



## shantanu (Mar 5, 2007)

No buddy !!! just joking


----------

